# Pickles the Labrador



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Finally learnt how to post pictures, so here is one of our rescue. Had him 5 weeks. Beautiful pup who certianly lives up to his name!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Awwww!! Hes sweet, he looks really golden in colour on his face. What a handsome chap.:001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

He is gorgeous, and such a lovely colour.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

LouLatch said:


> Awwww!! Hes sweet, he looks really golden in colour on his face. What a handsome chap.:001_wub:


He is so soft too and quite fluffy so wondered if he might be a lab/golden retriever cross?


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Aww what a stunning boy!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh he is very golden isn't he. How old is he?


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

About 2, although he has massive feet so think he might grow a bit more. Our trainer thinks he is probably a bit younger too, so somewhere between 18months-2years we think!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh so still a very young boy. He looks lovely, he looks quite placid.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> Ahh so still a very young boy. He looks lovely, he looks quite placid.


Lovely inside, a pickle outside. Don't think he's ever been lead walked, at least not recently. Pulled loads when we first got him and we are working on this every day! He is also scared outside and barked at a pillar yesterday... Poor boy. Been under-socialised in the big wide world!


----------



## Freddie and frank (Mar 26, 2012)

Aww, he's a handsome fella.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh no, definitely sounds like he hasn't been well socialised to sights and sounds.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

He's lovely 

I look forward to more pictures of him


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

He is beautiful. Well done to you for homing a rescue.


----------



## Dubuss (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes he is gorgeous isn't he!:001_wub:

I've always had dogs as a kid but having a dog on your own is a bit different! Didn't realise I'd feel quite so responsible and worried about him. Poor boy had stomach bug thing last weekend and worried about him until he finally ate something without being sick!

We've had him 7 weeks now and he is really starting to settle in. Getting into a routine and he is finally getting lead walking (don't think he's ever been walked really). He walked the whole way around the block without pulling or getting scared of anything today. He barked at a pillar with a stone ball on top last week so who knows what background he's had!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww he is adorable.


----------

